# What to choose Air Cooler or Air Conditioner?



## ajayritik (Mar 8, 2011)

With summer fast approaching I need to buy an Air Cooler. Since I'm very tight on budget I can't afford A/C. However with Air Cooler there are some disadvantages. I observed that at times the area around air cooler is very humid or warm except where the fan is blowing.

Considering that my bedroom has very ample ventilation. Is it better to go for an air conditioner since air cooler maybe futile.

I know there are some cases where Air Conditioner will work but maybe when we place them in a hall or on the window.

Kindly suggest any option.


----------



## pulkitpopli2004 (Mar 13, 2011)

get an AC man.. it will work in every case.. no issue.. get a *carrier* AC..


----------



## ajayritik (Mar 13, 2011)

Currently on tight budget man so can't afford an AC


----------



## pauldmps (Mar 13, 2011)

An AC is always better than a cooler. But if you cannot afford one, it is better that you get whatever comes inside your budget.


----------



## desiibond (Mar 13, 2011)

Air Cooler disadvantages:

1. noisy
2. unreliable. high repair costs.
3. directional cooling. you need to be in the direction of air flow
4. yes. it's a bit moist as it uses water to blow cold air (moist air)

also do note that if you want to setup Air Conditioner, simply getting the unit won't do. you need to have a false ceiling that prevent heat from entering through slab, close down all the windows etc. It costs extra but is worth every penny.


----------



## ajayritik (Mar 14, 2011)

desiibond said:


> Air Cooler disadvantages:
> 
> 1. noisy
> 2. unreliable. high repair costs.
> ...



Thanks for the info desiibond.
With regards to Noisy I think it's ok. Unreliable I will agree but its only for a short while that is only couple of months in summer
I agree wrt directional cooling as well
Since I stay in an apartment which is virtually on the ground floor I don't think have to look into false ceiling right? 
I thought some amount of ventilation is required and since my bedroom doesnt have an ventilation outlet I was concerned. 
I thought it's better to keep the cooler near the bedroom door which goes out to hall  so that the other sides of the Air Cooler are facing outside the room. In case hot air emits from the sides


----------



## gagan007 (Mar 14, 2011)

if you have made up your mind to purchase a cooler (instead of AC) then go for a desert cooler, the big one which need to be installed on window with its body hanging outside. This will reduce the humidity greatly.
We had one when we were in Bhilai. It is very easy to beat the heat with desert coolers. Room coolers are just waste of money, whether it is Symphony or Bajaj or any other brand.


----------



## Goten (Mar 14, 2011)

Desert coolers are good if u are short on money...r u playing to use laptop in a cooler room....If thats the case then it is not recommended....Humidity kills laptops.

Peace~~~!


----------



## gagan007 (Mar 14, 2011)

whoa, never thought on that angle. What about desktops? I am sure this applies to desktops too.


----------



## azzu (Mar 14, 2011)

Whats ur budget..Precisely ?


----------



## ajayritik (Mar 15, 2011)

Rs 5k - 6k max


----------



## Goten (Mar 15, 2011)

Go for a desert cooler wich hangs outside...make sure the doors in ur room are open so that humidity remains at save levels for ur computer...I mean the door wich u close before doing ur bizness...That should take care of humidity but not the whole thing...Also A/cs are the best...If u get a 5star split ac then it is going to cost u 22000 and also a monthly bill of 4000extra for 12 hours usage...Acs are the best thing man has invented for summers...Drink water for dehydration in ac rooms and rest is all fine and good for u and ur pc....I used a cooler last year....My gpu got fried and the technician said it had moistless all over it....Was it the cooler....may be....I will use my computer in an AC room now during daytime....But since ur tight on budget....Go for desert cooler with ample cross room ventilation.

Peace~~~!


----------



## ajayritik (Mar 15, 2011)

gagan007 said:


> if you have made up your mind to purchase a cooler (instead of AC) then go for a desert cooler, the big one which need to be installed on window with its body hanging outside. This will reduce the humidity greatly.
> We had one when we were in Bhilai. It is very easy to beat the heat with desert coolers. Room coolers are just waste of money, whether it is Symphony or Bajaj or any other brand.


How do I differentiate between a desert cooler and room cooler?


Goten said:


> Desert coolers are good if u are short on money...r u playing to use laptop in a cooler room....If thats the case then it is not recommended....Humidity kills laptops.
> 
> Peace~~~!


I have both laptop and desktop as well. But currently using more of desktop


Goten said:


> Go for a desert cooler wich hangs outside...make sure the doors in ur room are open so that humidity remains at save levels for ur computer...I mean the door wich u close before doing ur bizness...That should take care of humidity but not the whole thing...Also A/cs are the best...If u get a 5star split ac then it is going to cost u 22000 and also a monthly bill of 4000extra for 12 hours usage...Acs are the best thing man has invented for summers...Drink water for dehydration in ac rooms and rest is all fine and good for u and ur pc....I used a cooler last year....My gpu got fried and the technician said it had moistless all over it....Was it the cooler....may be....I will use my computer in an AC room now during daytime....But since ur tight on budget....Go for desert cooler with ample cross room ventilation.
> 
> Peace~~~!



I don't think I have the setup in such a way that I can have an Air Cooler setup outside the window since this would mean I may have to get a stand made for that near the window outside


----------



## tkin (Mar 17, 2011)

You can get a cheap 1 ton ac and install it, coolers are too much trouble, also the humidity kills electronics faster.


----------



## Rockstar11 (Mar 22, 2011)

tkin said:


> You can get a cheap 1 ton ac and install it



model?


----------



## ajayritik (Mar 22, 2011)

Goten said:


> .r u playing to use laptop in a cooler room....*If thats the case then it is not recommended..*..*Humidity kills laptops*.
> 
> Peace~~~!





Goten said:


> I used a cooler last year....*My gpu got fried and the technician said it had moistless all over it....Was it the cooler....may be*
> 
> Peace~~~!





tkin said:


> You can get a cheap 1 ton ac and install it, *coolers are too much trouble, also the humidity kills electronics faster.*



Guys  you are scaring me saying the humidity factor may kill the electronics. I have a laptop and a desktop in the same room.

Having the A/C option open if at all budget permits. Only worry is I maybe shifting often so would that be a concern.


----------



## tkin (Mar 22, 2011)

Rockstar11 said:


> model?


Try LG/Carrier/Blue star, or whatever is the cheapest, also you can go for lesser known companies like General.


----------



## Rockstar11 (Mar 22, 2011)

tkin said:


> Try LG/Carrier/Blue star, or whatever is the cheapest, also you can go for lesser known companies like General.



split air conditioner?


----------



## tkin (Mar 23, 2011)

Rockstar11 said:


> split air conditioner?


No, go for window, split is always costlier than window.


----------



## Rockstar11 (Mar 23, 2011)

LG LSUC2BW1AF1 0.75 Ton Split Air Conditioner Price – Rs.15,000

Voltas Vertis Plus 0.75 Ton Split Air Conditioner Price – Rs. 15,570

Samsung AS10UTA 1.0 Ton Split AC Price – Rs.16,100

any Spilt A/C available @ 10k ?


----------



## tkin (Mar 23, 2011)

Rockstar11 said:


> LG LSUC2BW1AF1 0.75 Ton Split Air Conditioner Price – Rs.15,000
> 
> Voltas Vertis Plus 0.75 Ton Split Air Conditioner Price – Rs. 15,570
> 
> ...


No branded ones for 10k, try local(assembled) ones, or go window.


----------



## ajayritik (Mar 23, 2011)

Rockstar11 said:


> LG LSUC2BW1AF1 0.75 Ton Split Air Conditioner Price – Rs.15,000
> 
> Voltas Vertis Plus 0.75 Ton Split Air Conditioner Price – Rs. 15,570
> 
> ...



Rockstar I don't think its a good idea to go for any split A/C less than 10k, most probably it may not be a good brand and you may have trouble later on.

Guys what would the main difference between split and Window A/C.
If we move often is it better to go for the latter?


----------



## Rockstar11 (Mar 23, 2011)

^ i mean branded ones Split AC for 10k - 12k max. any 2011 summer offer? 


                        Windows AC vs. Split AC



    Size: Split AC is much smaller than the windows AC.

    Power: You can buy the power by spending more in either case however the Split ACs give a wider range.

    Noise: Split ACs are quieter than the Windows ACs. But many latest Window Air Conditioners come with noise absorbers which makes them lesser noisy.

    Variety: Split ACs would probably win when it comes to the available brands and models.

    Installation: Window AC fits into the wall or window so the dimensions have to be carefully chosen. If your window size is not standard then you might need to have some work done to make just enough room for installing the air conditioner. Split AC on the other hand doesn't even require a window in the room. It does however require a hole for the pipe that connects the inner AC unit to the outer one. At least in case of Split AC installation you need professional hand.


----------



## tkin (Mar 23, 2011)

Windows are quite good now-a-days, my Vertis(from Voltas) 1.5T window is an absolute chiller(even after a complete maintenance free 7yrs)


----------



## Rockstar11 (Mar 24, 2011)

Now Switch on your AC from Anywhere. SMS GONE. AC ON. 

ONIDA Pre-Cool is the world's first AC which can be operated from outside your home. All it takes is an SMS. Simply send an SMS 'AC*ON' from your mobile to the special mobile handset which is prefixed in the room with your AC. The AC will get switched on with Pre-cool application immediately. Also, you can switch it off by sending an SMS 'AC*OFF'. So, pre-cool your room before reaching home and enter into the cool comfort of your home. 

Onida Air Conditioners India Air Conditioners Prices Spilt Air Conditioners Window Air Conditioners


----------



## tkin (Mar 24, 2011)

Rockstar11 said:


> Now Switch on your AC from Anywhere. SMS GONE. AC ON.
> 
> ONIDA Pre-Cool is the world's first AC which can be operated from outside your home. All it takes is an SMS. Simply send an SMS 'AC*ON' from your mobile to the special mobile handset which is prefixed in the room with your AC. The AC will get switched on with Pre-cool application immediately. Also, you can switch it off by sending an SMS 'AC*OFF'. So, pre-cool your room before reaching home and enter into the cool comfort of your home.
> 
> Onida Air Conditioners India Air Conditioners Prices Spilt Air Conditioners Window Air Conditioners


Really, it takes about 3-5 mins for my window ac to cool the room(bedroom), is this really necessary.

PS: If you buy this, your friends will play pranks and send the AC ON sms to your house, enjoy ac in the winter, hoooiyaah.


----------



## ajayritik (Mar 24, 2011)

Guys, had a hell of time yesterday night. Had one of my existing Air cooler setup before going to bed. It was ok initially but later had a tough time with humidity.

I think have to really think about buying an A/C, considering there isn't much of ventilation in my bedroom.

May have to go for Window A/C for now. Since will be shifting often.


----------



## Rockstar11 (Mar 24, 2011)

yes. go for A/C


----------



## ajayritik (Mar 25, 2011)

Most probably may go for a Window A/C.


----------



## oron123 (Jun 24, 2011)

Rockstar11 said:


> Now Switch on your AC from Anywhere. SMS GONE. AC ON.
> 
> Also, you can switch it off by sending an SMS 'AC*OFF'. So, pre-cool your room before reaching home and enter into the cool comfort of your home.
> 
> Onida Air Conditioners India Air Conditioners Prices Spilt Air Conditioners Window Air Conditioners



That's right, I love the programmable thermostat feature of my unit. It is so helpful for me to pre-cool the room 1-3 hours before reaching home.


----------



## reinstenanoventures (Jul 13, 2011)

You can go for air conditioner (window AC) i.e better option in summer. If you have no budget then today's dealers are offering AC at installments basis also. so you can choose from tehre.


----------



## a2mn2002 (Jul 13, 2011)

my room is 14 by 14. How much ton required for split ac.


----------



## gigi (Sep 23, 2011)

Rockstar11 said:


> Now Switch on your AC from Anywhere. SMS GONE. AC ON.
> 
> ONIDA Pre-Cool is the world's first AC which can be operated from outside your home. All it takes is an SMS. Simply send an SMS 'AC*ON' from your mobile to the special mobile handset which is prefixed in the room with your AC. The AC will get switched on with Pre-cool application immediately. Also, you can switch it off by sending an SMS 'AC*OFF'. So, pre-cool your room before reaching home and enter into the cool comfort of your home.
> 
> ...



I agree with his idea I think so.And some day the niftiest of these "smart meters" could even turn central-heating systems or air conditioners up or down as power prices rise and fall.


----------



## Sarath (Sep 23, 2011)

Coolers make the room too humid which increases discomfort. An AC has two jobs, cooling and dehumidification. A lot of people do not realise that humidity levels play an equal role in making a room habitable.


----------



## montsa007 (Sep 23, 2011)

Here is what i have to say



Spoiler



Trust Me Get An AC


----------



## Sarath (Sep 23, 2011)

Should be more worried about the electricity bills though. I have never liked coolers. I couldn't handle the humidity.


----------



## nginx (Sep 18, 2012)

Sorry for the bump. Just thought I would chime in here with my experience. 

My friend has an air cooler and I didn't notice any cool air coming out of it sitting directly infront of it. It felt like a regular fan but worse since the humidity in the room kept rising which increases the discomfort. Not sure how well it works in different parts of India but in Kolkata these things are a waste of money. Air Conditioner is the way to go. Yes, higher upfront cost and higher electricity bill but atleast you have a thing that actually works wonders. I keep mine at 26C to save electricity and even that is more than enough cooling with the ceiling fan on. 

As for Windows vs Split, always go for split because I haven't seen a 5 star energy labelled windows AC yet. Splits are also way quieter. Keep the fan speed low and you won't even know its on.


----------



## ajayritik (Sep 18, 2012)

nginx said:


> Sorry for the bump. Just thought I would chime in here with my experience.
> 
> My friend has an air cooler and I didn't notice any cool air coming out of it sitting directly infront of it. It felt like a regular fan but worse since the humidity in the room kept rising which increases the discomfort. Not sure how well it works in different parts of India but in Kolkata these things are a waste of money. Air Conditioner is the way to go. Yes, higher upfront cost and higher electricity bill but atleast you have a thing that actually works wonders. I keep mine at 26C to save electricity and even that is more than enough cooling with the ceiling fan on.
> 
> As for Windows vs Split, always go for split because I haven't seen a 5 star energy labelled windows AC yet. Splits are also way quieter. Keep the fan speed low and you won't even know its on.



Bro, I didn't get the reason for you posting on this thread which is now almost an year old. Not sure you had to bump old threads just to share your views. Did you see any recent post this thread checking on some thing?


----------



## nginx (Sep 18, 2012)

I know its not right to bump old posts. That's why I apologized beforehand. I just thought I would chime in with my experience because way too often I have found old threads to be useful while searching on Google. In future more people will stumble onto this thread for sure and I hope my post will help them a little to make a decision whether to go for air cooler or not. 

Age of a thread shouldn't be a bar to providing information. The usual reasoning given for not bumping old topic is that the original poster is no longer around to see the answer/reply. But we forget that there are many others who will have the same question in mind and will benefit in future from all the replies.


----------



## louiedonovan55 (Apr 18, 2014)

If you ask me, I'll prefer an air conditioner (Air Conditioning LA ).During heat wave and hot summer months, a cool room can help alleviate intense heat. Air cooler may function like a fan unlike air conditioner.


----------



## Nerevarine (Apr 18, 2014)

louiedonovan55 said:


> If you ask me, I'll prefer an air conditioner (Air Conditioning LA ).During heat wave and hot summer months, a cool room can help alleviate intense heat. Air cooler may function like a fan unlike air conditioner.



You just necroed a 2 year old dead thread


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Apr 18, 2014)

a wild bump appears =__=


----------



## nisha458 (Aug 23, 2015)

Its really good to know which air conditioner suits you best...but before that learn how basically an air conditioner works ...i learned a really great article at How Air Conditioners Work which explains really well about air conditioning...


----------



## Nerevarine (Aug 23, 2015)

lock this thread modulators ! [MENTION=20614]Faun[/MENTION]


----------



## tkin (Aug 23, 2015)

*i.imgur.com/s4gmiLV.jpg


----------

